# xd9 price



## 92rscamaro (Apr 12, 2011)

Only about 9 or 10 more days till I get to purchase my first pistol. My question for you is, is $299 a good price for a used xd9 saw 3 today at a local pawnshop for that price.


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

When on sale, you'll find them for $399 plus tax.


----------

